# Canning Day



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

The Garden is paying off again this year !!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pay Off*

Really looks great .I'm letting mine go only a few peppers and okra left.Time to turn under and let rest a month or so. Falls comeing,not fast enough for me...cva34


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Really looks great .I'm letting mine go only a few peppers and okra left.Time to turn under and let rest a month or so. Falls comeing,not fast enough for me...cva34


We plant Cowhorn okra. It's hard to find, but it can grow 3" overnite and never gets too hard to be "Cut-Able". Will prolly still be growing in October.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's sure some good looking stuff there...what do you call some of those mixtures?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice going, looks good. All we got left is Peppers and melons.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That's sure some good looking stuff there...what do you call some of those mixtures?


That first photo is japs and bannana peppers with baby carrots and onions the second photo is stewed maters with garlic and onions foe chilly !!


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

Do mind sharing your pickling recipe?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> Do mind sharing your pickling recipe?


PM sent


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

2 quarts jalapeno peppers
2 cups white wine vinegar
2 cups water
1/2 teaspoon pickling salt or 1/2 teaspoon pickling spices
4 cloves garlic
Change Measurements: US | Metric
Directions:
Prep Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 25 mins
1 Slice peppers or leave them whole.
2 (To prevent bursting, cut two small slits in whole peppers.).
3 Pack peppers tightly into clean, hot jars.
4 Combine vinegar and water; heat to a simmer.
5 Do not boil.
6 Pour hot vinegar over peppers, leaving 1/2 inch headspace.
7 Add pickling salt and a clove of garlic to each jar then seal.
8 Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes
Add baby carrots and chopped onions and 2 Table spoons of olive oil to the mix


----------

